# did some calling



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

did some calling today with the girl friend today. did pretty good 5 stands for coyotes called in 7.might have got more but we found out after the first two stands the girlfriends gun was shooting high but she smoked one right after we got that fixed. The edge was on fire today though 3 shots and 3 coyotes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, Congrats to the two of you, some nice coloring in them already.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

When OAC was up here last year he said this place was loaded with yotes. I wish I could find sets that did as good as your. Congrats.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job poe, You all had a good hunt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done, shame the gun wasn't shooting straight to start with.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

knapper said:


> When OAC was up here last year he said this place was loaded with yotes. I wish I could find sets that did as good as your. Congrats.


Did he say if they were the smart one or the dumb ones ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Way to go you madman !! Would love to have them come in like that just once. Since we have the "smart" ones it doesn't happen around here. LOL Just kidding. Great job !!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice. Cant wait for all this *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* corn to come down so I can start getting out there and calling them in


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice job poe!

Congrats to you and your girl friend


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks it was a pretty fun day. Yeah the hides are starting to look nice another month or so and im hoping they should be good to go. I was shooting some of the white box win 45gr hollowpoints out of my 22-250 . I was very happy with how they worked. They dont group as good as my handloaded bergers but still I was happy. I also shot 3 dogs that day and the two larger dogs had no exit with a 22 cal hole going in. The one really small one I shot a little high so it cut his back open a bit but if I didnt reload I would be using these all the time. Even at about 60 yards or so broadside just infront of the shoulder right at the base of the neck and still no exit.


----------

